# -Southeast Slammin' Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've fished a lot of lakes so far this season. And I like this lake a lot. After the cold front, I wasn't sure what the day was going to be like.

I thought my trip to Burr Oak Wednesday was good and fun. But I can't believe I had this good of a day again today. After a cold front. And on another lake.

*Tycoon Lake Report*:

- It was a spinnerbait day! I used a 1/2oz. Booyah without a trailer hook for less snags.
- All fish caught in a cove, in or near an area of lily pads.
- Water temps 57-degrees to 62-degrees.
- The wind was howling all day.

They were slammin' it! 

Tycoon Lake has a 14-inch to 20-inch slot length. All these fish. And a lots of smaller (non pictured) are still alive and swimming in Tycoon Lake.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Those are some solid fish! Thanks for the reports so far this season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome report with awesome fish, thanks jignpig


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Appreciate the reports. I think I need to rethink my post cold front tactics. I always go smaller, fish slower, many times fishing vertical with small plastics, with limited success and then just blame the poor fishing on the cold front. I would never think to throw a 1/2 oz spinnerbait post cold front. Keep those reports coming JignPig.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

nice day of fishing. I thought it was 18" and over must have changed that.Whats with the catch and release stuff thats whats we should allways do .


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice bag of fish!!!!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

awesome catch! and way to practice catch and release


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's another Southeast Piglet...

Me and one of my sons hit-up Burr Oak Lake today. He caught this one on one of my homemade spinnerbaits.


----------



## fishin_fool_809 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice fish,way to go!!!!:handshake::handshake::handshake:


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Nice. Been to wolf run yet?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

kingfisher42 said:


> Nice. Been to wolf run yet?



No I haven't. But it's definitely on my short list of lakes to hit as soon as I can.
I'm up to fifteen public lakes so far. And I currently have a fish-camp set up, and I've been pond/lake hoping down at AEP ReCreation Land lately.
We've had up to nine guys and six (6) watercraft bouncing around at fish-camp this season. And it's been a blast.


----------

